# My first Haunt



## Daydreamer (Jul 13, 2009)

This is my first year to have a Haunted Woods open to the public. It is a 1.2 mile trail in a very dark woods. I'm working on lighting now, What would you suggest to some one who is in there first year? I know I'll have to make an investment, but don't want to go broke either. I'm looking at DC lighting any opitions out there?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Is it a ride or do they walk? That's a very long hike for ToT's that will be in costumes, carrying candy bags, and may be under that age of 12, not to mention hiking in the dark. Expect a person of average walking speed to take about 30+ minutes to walk that far. Is it a dirt trail? Cement walkway through an established park? Is it on private or public grounds? Is there parking? Is the entrance and exit close together?

You would need a backup plan in case someone had troubles or health problems. I don't suppose it is handicap accessible?

You would need significant lighting just for safety purposes, and a clearly marked trail. A theme would help your trail and keep the story going the whole time. Have a few static displays at first, then a few actors, a few more static displays, then hit them with a heart-stopper.

Got an aerial picture or diagram?


----------



## Daydreamer (Jul 13, 2009)

This Trail is not for kids. The Trail is on 35 acers the path is dirt, about 4to6 foot wide. My Haunted Woods is Called DEAD LAND. I should have a web page up soon the story is on the web page. I'm going to hirer 20 actors and try to get 20 more volunteers. I'm trying to do the lighting. We will have to run off of Several Generators. the people going threw will sign all there rights away. I do have Liablity ins, work comp and LLC 

the trail will take 45min-1hr. The cost will be $15. We have a very good location. I leased the very thick woods to do this in. I'll try to send you a photo


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This guy should be some help. He has been doing this for a few years and he's "just" a kid .

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12437

he has some good ideas and few laughs.


----------

